# Text Messages



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Is it poss to read text messages on the VC? I'm sure i read somewhere that you were able to read texts that came through on your mobile? I have iPhone 6 and was just wanting to know if anyone has done this?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, i can but only with the dedicated SIM i have placed in the car. Although they are texts from the network provider as its a data SIM only. Will provide a screenshot if you want, cant recall how i got to that screen.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> Yes, i can but only with the dedicated SIM i have placed in the car. Although they are texts from the network provider as its a data SIM only. Will provide a screenshot if you want, cant recall how i got to that screen.


great thanks for the information. Would be good to get a screenshot. I've heard of mobile plans that give you 2 sims which is something I might do. 1 sim for your mobile and 1 for the TT? Anyone know or does this?


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Check out page 140 (and 129 for having them read out) but will post a screenshot also of the MMI.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

When you pair your iPhone with the car, go to Bluetooth's profiles and check messages if already not then you can also read sms to your number.
You'll have no preview and can't change sounds because Apple doesn't like Audi, but they work anyway!

You can reply from your phone number but you can with standard sms from the sim in the mmi.
To reply a message with your number you can use Siri pressing the vocal button on the steering for two seconds


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

I've just had a look and its checked for text messages for the car SIM and i can't see how to switch it to read my iPhone for texts, although most of the messages i receive on that are iMessages and i doubt they would come up on the MMI.

Anyhow screenshots attached, go to the phone menu and its the left option button to get the menu up.

How do i switch to my iPhone SIM?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

in the 2 picture, below text sms sim, you'll have text phone sim after you go to manager settings, bluetooth and check the message option


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

You're 100% right! Thanks, even got a couple of iMessages come through and it read them fine and read them out fine. Superb.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> When you pair your iPhone with the car, go to Bluetooth's profiles and check messages if already not then you can also read sms to your number.
> You'll have no preview and can't change sounds because Apple doesn't like Audi, but they work anyway!
> 
> You can reply from your phone number but you can with standard sms from the sim in the mmi.
> To reply a message with your number you can use Siri pressing the vocal button on the steering for two seconds


ManuTT how do I find the Bluetooth profiles section?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Menu, settings,manager,right button on phone, show Bluetooth profiles and flag all


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey - isn't it a crime to have your TTS in "efficiency" mode?

Could be barred from the Owners Club if you're in it! :lol:


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ahah he didn't want disturb the neighbors.

I started a thread but no one answer..I don't have the ads status on the vc..it's a thing only for TTs?! Because I have a photo with a TT and the dynamic status on the vc!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Blackhole128 said:


> F1SpaceMonkey - isn't it a crime to have your TTS in "efficiency" mode?
> 
> Could be barred from the Owners Club if you're in it! :lol:


Only when sat outside my house figuring out the phone menus! :wink:


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Have this but when press to connect for messages cannot get connected? What am I doing wrong guys?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Strange...go to the Bluetooth settings on your iPhone, tap the "i" and enable notifications and try to connect again


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

seems like hard work.

Even my wifes Fiesta can connect and read out a text without all that faffing.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

placeborick said:


> seems like hard work.
> 
> Even my wifes Fiesta can connect and read out a text without all that faffing.


Got to say i really couldn't advise someone how i did it, i just connected and looked for the menus and all was there. Part of the config is on the phone also. The car itself seem to connect no worries.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

ManuTT... Many thanks now sorted.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy to help!


----------

